# Working in Attic After Insulation Install



## JakeFV (May 1, 2011)

I am in serious need of attic insulation. I plan on putting in some blown in insulation. However, I know there will be some minor work Id like to do in the future. Is there anything that can be done before install that would make it easier to work up there afterwards? 

Or is it something thatll just require moving of the insulation when the time comes, so I know where to walk and access the wiring and what not that I need to?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Get everything done before you blown in the insulation:thumbsup:... Seriously, it is no fun to work in a foot and a half of loose insulation.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, and air seal first; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja
Then add some joists/plywood on top of existing joists each side of the bearing walls below for a raised catwalk above the new insulation.

Gary


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

Make a catwalk end to end. When not on it bring up a rake and rake the insulation out of way so you can see the joists


----------

